# Treibball



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

I am just curious if anyone else has heard of it/done it? The place where we do agility and rally just started having treibball classes and it looks really cool. Competitions would be fun to go watch but the sport does not seem to be too organized in North America yet. 

I don't think we will be taking the class, as we are full up with other classes and my dog has zero interest in herding or balls.

For those of you like me who have no idea what it is, here is a video from youtube- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfCDKPKfQHU
It was described to me as urban herding without the sheep.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've heard of it and seen videos of it but I've never done it. It IS basically like herding where dogs are directed to herd which balls into certain areas. I'm not too clear on how it works but I think it's very interesting and much cheaper than actually working sheep which often is impossible and expensive. If/when I have a herding breed, I will probably try it.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

My club will be starting classes for Treibball (tribe-ball). I will be assisting the instructor. Any breed can participate not just herding breeds. The balls sizes vary according to the height of your dog at the shoulder. Here is a link to the American Treiball Association:http://www.americantreibballassociation.org/ I can't wait for this class to start!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

What happens on a windy day? lol


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Run faster!!!! Those sheep (balls) are wiley!!!!
http://www.americantreibballassociation.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Class_3_MG_0601-4x6-3001.jpg 
Our instructor is the third from the right (sitting on the green ball) with one of her border collies.


----------



## aBlueDog (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/14_4/features/Treibball-Canine-Sport_20234-1.html


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

We're getting ready to start playing around with it. I got some really odd glances and a lot of smiles at Walmart with my cart full of brightly colored beach balls. Even more fun when they blew out of the cart and I had to chase them across the parkinglot!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Pawzk9 said:


> We're getting ready to start playing around with it. I got some really odd glances and a lot of smiles at Walmart with my cart full of brightly colored beach balls. Even more fun when they blew out of the cart and I had to chase them across the parkinglot!


That will do!!! lol


----------



## StevieM (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm teaching Treibball in Minnesota now, & it's a blast!! It was very windy at class today. It's a beginner's class, so we're all working on foundation behaviors, and the balls are not out at a distance yet. Still easy to catch! The best dog in class is a Kerry blue terrier. 
I just heard that Tawzer Dog has a brand new DVD out called "Beginning Treibball" & I can't wait to get my copy. 
Stevie

Stevie Mathre
All Smart Pets Training
Rivendel Collies


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Class starts next week. The breeds that are signed up are the following: rottie, scottie, golden, schnauzer, and a rough collie (besides mine). I let you know how things go. Hey Stevie how are your classes going?


----------



## StevieM (Jun 26, 2011)

Class is going well. It's halfway through now, and there are more people asking about the next session already. The local paper did a very nice story on it - and surprised me by running it on the front page of the Sunday edition! I didn't expect it there! The town is only 10,000; so I'm going to get classes started closer to where I live (pop. 150,000). That one starts on Sunday. 
I've got my Treibball DVD on order from Tawzer Dog - I'm so excited for it to come!

Stevie
All Smart Pets
Rivendel Collies


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

How cool! Send me a link of your article I would love to read it. Also do you have rough or border collies?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Assisted in first class last night. Was fun for all. We are working on shaping. I am thinking that I may use a pvc box for the go to mat. What do you think? My dogs aready know table from agility.


----------



## StevieM (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, that would work. You will need to fade the place eventually because there won't be a visual place for the dog to go to in competition. I'm going to get another class started next week - already had a couple people express interest. 
I have both roughs and a smooth. The smoothy is my current competition dog. 

BTW - the Treibball dvd came and I've watched it. It's not the most exciting presentation, but the information is very good, and you can see the dogs in the seminar practicing each exercise. That's valuable in itself! Definately a must for anyone interested in doing Treibball! www.TawzerDog.com

Stevie M
All Smart Pets Training


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

StevieM said:


> Yes, that would work. You will need to fade the place eventually because there won't be a visual place for the dog to go to in competition. I'm going to get another class started next week - already had a couple people express interest.
> I have both roughs and a smooth. The smoothy is my current competition dog.
> 
> BTW - the Treibball dvd came and I've watched it. It's not the most exciting presentation, but the information is very good, and you can see the dogs in the seminar practicing each exercise. That's valuable in itself! Definately a must for anyone interested in doing Treibball! www.TawzerDog.com
> ...


I have already started to fade the mat. My boy Rio is pretty good at the send outs (he's older) my girl Savannah is better at driving the ball. Many of the students in class are older with some health issues. Some of them have tried agility and found it too stressful on their joints. (Had one student fracture a foot while doing a fc in my other class.) It is easier for them because the dog does all the running and will bring the balls to them eventually! I think that I will skip the DVD at $75. Thanks for your input!!! We went to a soccer field the beginning of last week to practice. It's been extremely hot here so outdoor practice is minimal.


----------

